
Dogelang - alipang
http://pyos.github.io/dg/
======
BFay
I was expecting dogescript: [https://dogescript.com/](https://dogescript.com/)

Love the fake O'Reilly book and "NOT'REALLY®" joke.

~~~
profinger
This is what I was hoping for. Thank you! lol

------
ericmo
Disappointed because any language based on doge should have these keywords:
wow, so, such, very, much, many.

~~~
ericmo
Oh, missed the comment by BFay. It was also what I expected:
[https://dogescript.com/](https://dogescript.com/)

------
616c
Hmm. Beginner developer and long-time lover of sarcasm. So I read your home
page list of cool features.

> Overthrow the oppressive dictatorship!

> Guido rejecting your awesome syntactic proposals? He's not in charge
> anymore. Annoy advocates of the category theory!

> With Haskell's syntax but none of its type system, dg is the best way to
> make fans of static typing shut up already. Be on the verge of progress!

> Syntactic sugar is the most important thing nowadays. And don't let those
> Java guys tell you otherwise. Add one more language to your résumé!

I learn most of what is hip in language design from articles posted here. Is
"Haskell syntax without the types" something in demand by programmers,
Pythonista or not? I am just curious if this is full-on sarcasm or I
completely misread the trends I frequently see on HN. These points made me
laugh, but I have no idea what to think.

~~~
skybrian
You're reading too much into it. This is just someone's fun side project.

I'd say Haskell/ML/functional language-style syntax is polarizing; people who
write code in functional languages seem to like it because currying, but it
can seem pretty foreign to outsiders.

Personally, I think leaving out the parens around function call arguments
makes them harder to read and so does currying, so even though I think Elm is
pretty cool, the syntax is a drawback for me.

~~~
Guvante
Currying is weird, it completely changes how you handle functions.

It allows some incredibly powerful concepts to be expressed unambiguously with
little syntax.

However I certainly agree that the lack of obvious markers for what a function
call involves is painful. (For instance `$` is nonsensical in a C-like
language but very useful in Haskell)

~~~
eru
Actually, $ would sort-of make sense in C, if you have otherwise nested calls.

~~~
Guvante
So you mean like Haskell's `.`? That would be interesting.

~~~
eru
Expressing Haskell's (.) in C is much, much harder. ($) is almost trivial.

------
andars
Looks interesting, but personally, I prefer
[https://github.com/justinmeza/doge](https://github.com/justinmeza/doge).

------
rifung
Kind of disappointed that there's nothing relevant to Doge in the language
itself.

~~~
baby
It does feel like a stunt to promote a language that has nothing to do with
dogecoin.

~~~
rifung
I didn't expect it to have anything to do with Dogecoin. I expected it to have
to do with the Doge meme

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doge_%28meme%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doge_%28meme%29)

------
yellowapple
such lang. very python. wow.

The tutorial is great, too:
[http://pyos.github.io/dg/tutorial/](http://pyos.github.io/dg/tutorial/)

Now we just need a Dogecoin implementation written in Dogelang and the world
will be complete.

------
archimedespi
Even though the name is kinda unrelated, I still think it's a cool idea :D

------
placeybordeaux
Not very shiby

------
dbpokorny

        And doge said,
        Let there be parody programming languages
    
        And there were parody programming languages
    

If even one person picks up "A Shorter Model Theory" because of this, much wow

------
bhuga
The tutorial took a long time to write and is a great tongue-in-cheek read.
Thanks for that, @pyos!

> Q: F# is better than Haskell.

> In that case, use <| or |> instead.

> Objects and types

> Wait, no. Gotta show you something else first.

------
hayksaakian
When approaching a new language, I love to read the learnxinyminutes.com page
for that language.

Would be awesome if you had that kind of tutorial page, or even just added it
to the website.

~~~
MadcapJake
The tutorial page on their site is actually quite short and sweet like
learnxinyminutes.

------
dschiptsov
What the next PHP could look like. I love the slogans and emphasis on
selecting popular memes at random.)

------
karmakaze
How is it pronounced, Doggielang?

~~~
iLoch
Dohj-lang

